# Woo Hoo!....New Handguns from Shotshow 2012!



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Woo Hoo!....New Handguns from Shotshow 2012!
New Handguns from the 2012 SHOT Show - Handguns
Thank you Handguns Magazine!

I want to take a closer look at the Kimber 9mm and the Ruger SR22 (might be perfect for girlfriend), and the Sig P224 with that cool blackwood grip.

CC


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks nice,Now to put in my hand to see how it feels. It sounds like it very soft to the touch,With the rubber over molded pistol grips.The finish look great like that to,And with that finish like that.Lasers engraving will stand out.:smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

saves only .4 lbs..... wonder how that loss of mass translates to felt recoil on the user?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

in interested in the xds .45 acp 3.3...


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Yikes! The Kimber Solo CDP MSRP is $1220.....mighty rich for me.
Kimber America | Solo CDP
My Kahr PM9 with Tritium NS was only $850. The Kimber would have to have a $200 trigger and a $200 crimson trace.

The Sig P224 is just about as much, as MSRP is $1125. 6lb DAK trigger on initial models sounds good for a carry gun. At 6.7", though, it's kinda long, being longer and heavier than a Glock 26, and about the same size and weight as a Cz 2075. It can use the newer 229 magazines to get up to 13 rounds. Wierd thing is that it is almost exactly same size and weight as a Sig P250. The 250 holds 12 rounds out of the box. I guess the main diff is you can get the 224 in DA/SA. Price diff is substantial. For the money, I would rather buy a custom Cz...much better value. 
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p224-extreme.aspx
CC


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

There were only 2 guns in that group I liked. The RRA 1911 and the Ruger .22 which for some reason kind of reminded me of the Walther P22


----------



## vmoto (Feb 1, 2012)

I like your reasoning. I wish I was reasonable when considering a firearm purchase......


----------

